# [3D Art] Proin's Request - Elf vs Drow!



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 23, 2008)

Elf and eladrin battle drow despoilers in the ruins of fabled Myth Drannor!


Fella named "Prion", on WOTC boards, asked me to make some art for his characters, this is end result 
Lot more than what he asked me to do but hey...I like making fun stuff 

Note, eldarin is multiclass swordmage and warlock (fey), she's using her rod to cast a spell to hinder the drow assassin's movement.

Rendered in Vue6Infinite, with Photoshop, & Particle Illusion work.



[sblock="Prion's Request - Elf vs Drow!"]







[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  

This has got to be your best character piece so far. 

And, I has new desktop!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 25, 2008)

Reveille,
*bows with a theatrical flourish* thank you! 

my desktop too


----------

